# Nute burn...



## Elephant Man (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok I have like the cheapest camera ever...but I wanted to show some new guys something. These 2 plants are in an experimental organic soilmix that is way too hot. Very good example of nute burn here, these girls are riding the ragged edge. Growth has been a little stunted, but as you can tell from last pics, they will be ok...didn't even flush them.

Please feel free to add to this thread but:

No thank you posts
Please be positive you are posting pics of burn, and not a micro deficiency or bad ph or something.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 19, 2007)

You wanna get yourself a decent digital camera Elephant Man. You got a gift man. 

Some good pictures would do your work more justice.

peace


----------



## skunk (Jan 21, 2007)

hey dont make fun of his pics, just take a look at mine.


----------



## moneyman (Jun 4, 2007)

is this nute burn.
sorry about the size


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

Newbie here, so take it with a grain, but I've heard bad things about starting in peat. Too acidic I would guess. Maybe one of the mods would know if that could cause or help cause this.

Either these plants are older than they look but stunted by the primordial ooze I can see at the bottom of the container, or I think they are too young to need nutes (but the peat is an issue there- it doesn't have much in it to feed what the seedling does need); either way they look burned to me & other plants besides mj I know well look the same way if they are burned.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 10, 2007)

money that plant is starving to death and needs to be planted into some proper soil. It also may be dying of overwatering. Elephant man, looks like you had some Mg defficiency on top of a little nute burn. The green veins with yellowing surrounding leaf material give it away. 

A good foliar spray of epsom salts will cure that though. Anyways  I didnt' see the burn in the first pics. Just looked like neon green new healthy growth.WEll  I do see some SLIGHT tip burn  but overall healthy. Anyways niec pics and examples.


----------

